# Training advice



## dunlopoil (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,
I work in Marketing, covering things such as designing adverts, posters, technical manuals etc. (I have a degree in Graphic Design). I also use Excel on a daily basis, e.g. extracting supply records for customers, creating a sales enquiry register etc. I have a reasonable familiarity with Excel (greatly enhanced due to recently discovering this forum!) but want to take a step up a level from my current rather scattershot knowledge to a more structured level. I would greatly appreciate any advice on a training path I could take from here. I presume VBA would be a good starting point. 

Ideally I ultimately want to be able to combine my Excel knowledge with my skills in Adobe design software including web design. The key thing is that I want to focus on a couple of applications and really get to know them well rather than having small amounts of knowledge of many applications without the ability to put this to practical use.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Russ At Index (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Dunlopoil,

Take a browse around the MrExcel Store.

There you will find a most informative selection of
literature & media to assist in your quest !!!!!!!!!!

Good Luck !!

HTH

Russ


----------



## dunlopoil (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Russ. I've been doing this already. I suppose my fear was that this approach might be a bit unfocused, but maybe I would get just as much out of this as formal tutored training, the only downside being a lack of tangible proof that I would get from a course certificate. Have you found this a problem at all?


----------



## Russ At Index (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Dunlopoil,

Check out Domski's thread below :

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=322244

Or ,you could check out training companies in your area , they
range from Excel Beginner , Intermediate & Advanced.

HTH

Russ


----------



## dunlopoil (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers Russ. I've now replied to Dom's post as well.


----------



## Domski (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

Though I'd reply to this post rather than my other one.

I've done a fair few courses over the years including 2-3 day intermediate and advanced courses and an advanced ECDL in Excel.

All the courses tend to focus on running through the functions available in Excel and a few of the more useful features like pivot tables but even the advanced ECDL which lasted 13 evenings (most of which I missed) didn't teach you how to really get your hands dirty. I've never seen a course where they've introduced combining more than one function together as you need to do a lot of time to do the really funky stuff.

I've learned pretty much all I know through trial and (quite a bit of) error and reading/contributing to this board. I'm doing the MS certification so hopefully it will be something credible I can put on my CV.

As far as a training path I would recommend:

- Get yourself a good book covering Excel functions and VBA. I use John Walkenbach's Excel 2003 Bible and Excel 2003 Power Programming but there are plenty of others out there. For learning VBA his Excel VBA Prograsmming for Dummies is a good starting point.
- Pick a project whether it involves VBA or not and using resources like this board see how you go about achieving what you want.
- Start answering people's questions, a lot of the time there may be two or three different approaches posted in response to a question it's a good way of picking up tips on different ways to achieve things.

If you want to do a course then I won't say don't bother but it's not something I'd particularly recommend, especially if you're going to have to pay for it.

Best of luck,

Dom


----------



## dunlopoil (Jun 11, 2008)

Many thanks Dom.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd second Dom's post - I find formal training courses to be largely a waste of time. Everything I know about Excel and VBA I have learned from people at work, this board, and generally playing with it. Like many people here, I'm the Excel whizz-kid in my office - although nowhere near the level of the top guys. I have no formal Excel qualifications, but I can produce models that make other people go "wow!" - much more useful!

I definitely agree that working on projects is the best way to learn. If there's something in your office that you think could be done better, then start working on it, and when you get stuck, search / post questions on here. If you can't think of a work project, pick a problem on here that you don't immediately know how to solve, and try to do it. I've learnt a fair bit of VBA by posting solutions with the disclaimer "There's probably a better way to do this". Then sometimes, the guys with better solutions will not only post them for the benefit of the original poster, but explain to them and me why the new solution is better.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm gonna disagree a wee bit with Domski. I think some classroom training can have a benefit for some people. Personally, I have never taken an Excel class. (I have _given_ classes.) However, several co-workers have taken Excel seminars. Frequently I will go through their course guide when they come back. And a lot of the course guides cover a fair amount of good stuff. The problem is that so much ground gets covered in such a short amount of time that none of it tends to soak in very deep. Invariably, I'll have them asking me questions about things that I saw that were covered in their class. 

So it can give you a good framework for *what* to learn first. But you won't really know the stuff unless you apply it routinely. This board helps a lot in that sense. After reading a couple of threads here, I understood how to use SUMPRODUCT to evaluate multiple criteria. But whenever I needed to do it for myself I would have to really think on it. So I came here and worked a few dozen threads where the solution would involve using SUMPRODUCT() in that context. Now I can do them quite easily. 

So, if you will use the class/seminar _as a launching point_ then I'd say it might be worth considering. Just don't think that you are going to be significantly better after one day of getting force-fed a couple o' bushels of Excel. Very few folks can digest a bushel of anything at once; most folks do a lot better a few mouthfuls at a time.


----------



## TinaP (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with most of the previous replies.  

One mistake I made was learning VBA before I fully understood most of the Excel functions.  I ended up writing all kinds of macros (some rather complicated) when a function would be much simpler.

Most of the time, if you know WHAT can be done, even if you don't know HOW, you've got half the battle won.


----------



## lenze (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with Greg. I have never taken an Excel course either. I have, in fact, never read a book on Excel. All I know about Excel I learned through my ignorance and asking questions and studying other post on this board. I am not the only MrExcel MVP that learned that way.

lenze


----------



## dunlopoil (Jun 12, 2008)

Many thanks to all who replied. Definitely seems as if the incremental real world approach is better than the superficially attractive idea of formal training.


----------



## Lewiy (Jun 12, 2008)

TinaP said:


> Most of the time, if you know WHAT can be done, even if you don't know HOW, you've got half the battle won.


 
For many things in many areas, this is probably one of the truest statements you will ever hear.  If know that something *can* be done, then it’s easier to find out *how* to do it.  There are several things (mainly in VBA) that I use on occasion that I never remember how exactly to achieve.  I know it can be done because I’ve done it before, so a quick flick through the VBA help files will provide me with the solution because I have an idea of what I’m looking for.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
As far as training is concerned, this would certainly help in knowing that something can be done even if you don’t remember how.  But often it’s more about thinking outside the box and applying a particular function/formula to something new.  Many different problems can be solved with similar combinations of functions and you will never cover all of those scenarios in training.
<o> </o>
My advice would be….take a course or get a book if you can do so with little expense (you can sometimes find decent books at the library, for example).   But when you learn something new, make sure you take a little time to consider what other things it could be useful for….it’ll pay off when you get lumbered with a complex task that you have never come across in the past.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 12, 2008)

Most of it's already been said but...

Formulas and pivot tables first, then VBA. Basically because you can be productive out of the box once you understand some functions and particularly how to combine them. VBA is really cool but it can take months to years before you really get proficient -- depends how fast you learn, and how much time you can dedicate to it. 

But if you're prepared to learn, this place is as good as any. 

Denis


----------



## randakay (Jun 12, 2008)

*Mr. Excel 2003 example downloads available?*

Hi to everyone. I am returning to work and need practice in 2003 pivot charts. 
I've downloaded Mr. Excel's 2007 book and the LearnExcel 2003 pivots; however, after searching the site, i can't find downloads of examples for his first book, 
Excel 1997-2003.

Question: Does anyone have the link to examples for work in Excel 2003?

Thank you so much,

Randa


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Mr. Excel 2003 example downloads available?*

Randa,

Bill has a forum here specifically dedicated to questions regarding his books, CD's, etc. You might look through there and see if he has already answered this question. And if he hasn't post your question there. Bill's pretty busy, but I know that he does make time to stop by that specific forum now and again.


----------



## randakay (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you. I thought i'd exhausted my search but i'll look for Bill's forum.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't know if you saw it, but I edited my post to put in a link to that particular forum.


----------



## randakay (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you. I see that now.


----------



## Cabby (Jun 13, 2008)

SydneyGeek said:


> Most of it's already been said but...
> 
> Formulas and pivot tables first, then VBA....
> 
> Denis


 
Thanks for posting the above reply. I was wondering which path to take toward mastering VBA; Formulas first, then VBA.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 13, 2008)

I would say that is all gonna depend on what you are doing most frequently. But take a look at what gets you the most bang for the buck and start there.

Which do you need most?

Do you need to be able to perform a variety of logical or arithmatic actions on a wide variety of cell layouts and linkages? The go for formulas.
Or do you more freqently find yourself summarizing data sets/extracts? Total sales by _____ (region/salesperson/product/whatever) for example. If so, start with pivots and data linkages/queries.
Or are you spending hours each month doing repetitive tasks? Filter for condition A and B and copy to another worksheet and e-mail to all managers for example. Then VBA would be where to start.
Every padawan's path is different; but to be a true Excel Jedi, you need all three.


----------



## Cabby (Jun 13, 2008)

Excellent input Greg.

A co-worker and I developed a set of very useful Pivot Tables that have reduced the number of errors in workbook calculations. Once we did this, the old adage kicked-in; the more I know, the more I need to know. It's clear that my skill needs to improve in all areas and I was looking for the most sensible progression. Thanks for the excellent input. Tags to follow in future posts.


----------



## randakay (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi to all,

I was on Mac for many years until circumstances required joining the world of windows. To start, what worked for me was purchasing the Thomson Course Technology New Perspectives coursecard editions in Excel (and Access). It's expensive, about $80, but i think worth the price.

For advanced processes, I found www.meadinkent.co.uk to be excellent. The advanced Excel course is $10 to download and has numerous spreadsheets and explanations of VLookup, Isna, match, sumproduct, arrays, etc. 

Finding projects, making up my own for interesting situations and working with Excel gurus has been and continues to be most helplful, as well as assembling spreadsheets, code and examples into reference binders.

The Mr. Excel site is interesting, challenging and helpful. Thanks, Bill, and everyone.

Randa


----------



## pbt (Jun 22, 2008)

Just wanted to trow my two cents into this, even though alot of good points have already been said.

When I joined this board 3 years ago, I just barely learned where the Power button was on the computer, being that I was a blue collar, out in the field, kind of guy for most of my life.  

Being that I was getting up there in age and was offered an office job from management, I was forced to learn an entirely different job instead of being *Unemployed.*

Since our company uses Excel quite extensively and a former employee had wrote numerous VBA procedures, *this is what I keyed on*.  

As said by others:


> I have never taken an Excel course either. I have, in fact, never read a book on Excel. All I know about Excel I learned through my ignorance and asking questions and studying other post on this board.


Actually I did buy Prower Programming 2003 from JW....read though it once, but learned more *Here*.



> I've learned pretty much all I know through trial and (quite a bit of) error and reading/contributing to this board.


Always errors...may take me a week to write a VBA Project that an MVP would take an hour.



> Everything I know about Excel and VBA I have learned from people at work, this board, and generally playing with it.





> Like many people here, I'm the Excel whizz-kid in my office - although nowhere near the level of the top guys.



My biggest problem is as *lenze*  has put it in the past * "having a senior momment"*  'I can't remember' where I have done "this procedure" before.  This prevents me from posting solutions to threads because by the time I remember, sombody else has already posted.

*I have found that using the Help files, visiting other Forums, using Search on this forum and others, and just thinking on what you want to accomplish has helped me tremendiously. *

And one other tip that has not been mentioned.

Create a "VBA Library" folder of code that you use or have gathered from this forum, or others that you *might* think will help you in the future. 

I also have kind of, *"latched on"* to a few MVP's.  Meaning that if I see that they have posted a reply to a question, I will check it out because I know I will pick up something that might help me in the future.

Harry


----------



## Cabby (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Harry. These are all great points. Your suggestions are excellent, not only for this board, but for many aspects of life. I especially like your suggestions for finding mentors (learning from the best) and maintaining a library (to work efficiently and avoid senior moments). Whatever ones age, both are excellent suggestions to someone trying to learn.


----------



## lenze (Jun 23, 2008)

hawaiian harry said:


> When I joined this board 3 years ago, I just barely learned where the Power button was on the computer, being that I was a blue collar, out in the field, kind of guy for most of my life.
> 
> 
> Since our company uses Excel quite extensively and a former employee had wrote numerous VBA procedures, *this is what I keyed on*.
> ...



Yes! If a thread title has interest for you and an MrExcel MVP has responded, it is always worth a look!

Excellent post. Keep at it Harry!! I can name you (but I won't) at least 8 MrExcel MVPs (myself included) that came to this board knowing far less than you know,

lenze


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jun 23, 2008)

I remember when I first found this board a little over 3 years ago I felt pretty happy with myself that I could do (simple) array formulas and could even (just about) modify recorded macro code!  Seeing the posts of many of the people on the Board was a real eye opener - and a little over 3 years later I feel incredibly grateful to everyone on the Board for helping me to get a lot better.  Reading questions and the associated answers has been fantastic - something I would recommend to every aspiring Excel guru.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 23, 2008)

Yup, long 'bout six years ago, I got curious 'bout what that "class module" button in the VBE was for and a co-worker told about this "great online Excel forum". 

Well, I was just sure I was real smart feller and thought that I knew just 'bout everything there was to know 'bout spreadsheetin'. Phaw! I got to lookin' at some array formulae by this feller named "Aladin" (he had almost *ten thousand* posts! Wow!) and some codin' by some chaps named Nate, Juan Pablo, Tushar, Ivan, Yogi, Tom Urtis, TSTom, and others. I moused away feelin' purdy humble that first day.


----------



## arkusM (Jun 24, 2008)

I took an Excel course hoping that I would learn something. So I signed up for and "advanced" Excel course from the University. I can easily post everything I learned, ready? Ctrl + ":" enters the date into a cell without a formula. And that was it, the only thing I got from the class that I did not already know. I was very disappointed. 
Then I came across this place.... I have learned so much, and so far been able to solve almost every problem I have come across. Though I still feel as though I have barely scratched the surface. But I will find out how when I need to know.

I would also echo Harry's comments about the library of info/code/formula applications; you don't have to be that senior to forget stuff.


----------



## Cbrine (Jun 24, 2008)

I was thinking about taking an advanced excel course at one of our local colleges, just to see if I could reduce the professor to tears.  I eventully figured my companies dollars could be used more effectively elsewhere, and ended up taking VB.net instead.  I started using excel about 7 years ago(Wow, seems like yesterday), and didn't have the advantage of an internet connection, so I learned most of what I know using the online help system.  I've reviewed a few different training courses available, and it seems "advanced" courses ususally get to the vlookup, maybe array formula's, hopefully sumproduct.  The pieces on VBA usually go as far as "Here's how to record a macro", as opposed to actually understanding the excel object.
    As far as helping my career, crap, my entire career is pretty well been driven by my skills with excel and automation using advanced vba programming.  It's been a fun ride, and I intend to keep on learning

Cal


----------

